# One sorority tank coming up!!!!



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

> Well as many of you know I was going to breed for the second time with a diff pair....(Cornealis+Penalipie). But of course they were to aggressive towards eachother! (torn fins) 
So I have decided to use my empty 10 gallon as a sorority tank! 

.I will be using sand for the bass
.Looking to rescue 6 younge Bettas
.2 cory cats.
.3 diff plants
.+decor

What else do you think would get along???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't put anythhing else with them, if it were me.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay, me a crowntail can make sororitys together !!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh are you doing live plants? And what kind of sand are you planning on?

Are any of you current female joining the sorority oral new fish, Im going to try to mix Marina into it but I hope they dont fight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can mix Marina in with the new ones. I think the most important thing is to introduce them at the same time so that no one gets a chance to claim territory first. Also, have plenty of hiding places and make sure you don't have less than 4 females to spread out the aggression. Keep a close eye on them for the first few days.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay. Thats kool! Maybe I should just get 4 then and add something else??? What do you all think? 
Oh and if I do do this what type of fish could I put in there with the females..?
And none of mine are joining the sorority as they are to aggressive and confident


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

Hmmm.... so could it be possible for the Amazonian trio to share a tank? I tried to get Venus and Geshia to share a five gallon tank when I first got them. Venus wound up bullying Geshia and I seperated them, afraid that they might wind up fighting. Do you think I might have over reacted?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a 5 gallon is a little small to try a sorority in. Ten gallons is the recommended size tank. They need a lot of room and plenty of hiding places. Also 4 females is the recommended minimum number of females according to everything I've read. You need more females to spread out the aggression. So it might work if you had a bigger tank and one more female.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

T_T awww man, now I want another fish! *laughs* but if I get another fish, my land lord and lady, Aka, my father and mother, might start charging them rent..... Girls! do you want another sister? *the fish just bubble indifferently*


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Reading about these makes me want to make a sorority tank. If only I have the money, space, and supplies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a sorority but have no space for a 10 gallon tank and my landlady (mother) wouldn't like it. lol I would have to have it cycled.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

I think it would be cool.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

If your still getting sand try to pick up the white sand, it is sooo good looking. I just picked some up and it makes my tank look like one of those fancy saltwater tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

White sand is beautiful.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was trying to get a picture but the light reflecting of the sand blinds my camera. But its really nice in real life. Now just some plants and driftwood and I can have me some females.

Hows your sorority coming Crowntail?


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

Well, I can no longer say I'm the Amazonian trio, I now have five female fish and I'm trying to make a Sorority tank work. 
But I've encountered a few problems. 
One problem is that my white crown tail Geshia was hurt a over five months ago in an incident where she leaped out of her glass while I was cleaning her tank and her fins were torn. She no longer looks like a crown tail and her back fin healed together. She acted fine when she was in her own tank, but she got picked on in the new sorority tank.
Hypolita has always been a small fish, which I blamed on her past housing and times were I feared she wasn't getting enough to eat. I thought a Sorority tank would be an eficent way to solve my housing problems with her tank. 
But I'm wondering if I had made a mistake. 
I got two new female bettas at a local pet store and these girls were not only cheap, but huge! One green, another red and blue. The big girls, Venus is on the big side, have begun picking on Geshia and Hypolita, the Big Green one espceially. Currently I have the smaller ones seperated in to a five gallon hospital tank after discovering the bullying and ripped fins. *Hypolita got her tail fin ripped T_T* Both are currently hiding from the other, or avoid contact with the other at the moment, but I'm watching both carefully. 
Venus also has battle scars, two holes in her anal fin, but other wise she is holding her own with new comers, or seems to at least. The green one is obviously her rival, both keep nugding and nipping at each other, but it's not as bad as when Hypolita was in the sorority tank.
Have I made a huge mistake?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There IS going to be some nipping and chasing while they are establishing a pecking order.But I don't know how long its supposed to last. I think the bigger ones are always going to pick on the smaller ones.It seems like everyone's sorority plans aren't working out so good right now.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

other tanks aren't working either?
Geshia is now flaring at Hypolita, apparently she's recovered from being bullied by bigger fish. My poor Hypolita just can't get a break. She has allways been small, so I wind up worring about her alot. Should I give both tanks twelve hours, or should I seperate them all now? even if I don't have enough tanks?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

My sorosity tank is awesome!!!! haha


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

How did you get it to work?! Please tell me!


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

lol i went female hunting today! and ended up with a bigger tank and heater and pump for my male...:?....i seem to always walk out the pet shop with a hole in my wallet. the petshops by me are out of stock..shame the one shop had two dead bettas today...only i noticed them so made a scene and they got taken out...i have ordered some females hehe


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

Wow, It looks like I'm not the only one who has that problem with pets shops too. Lol. As of my Sorority tank, well a few ripped fins, bulling, moments were my parents go "Now you know what it's like to be a parent of teens", several old tanks, and a devider later, I can now say that my fish have their own spaces and are doing much better.
It defeats the purpose of a sorority tank I guess, but my fish are now happy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Amazonian Trio said:


> As of my Sorority tank, well a few ripped fins, bulling, moments were my parents go "Now you know what it's like to be a parent of teens",
> .


lol!


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

I mean it! It was like I was the mother of five teenage daughters! Fortunately once everyone's all settled in and comfortable, and the fish inflicted injuries (my poor babies!) have heal (which they are doing very quickly) I'll be able to post pictures. ^_^


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

lol haha ey things never seem to work out as planned hey..just means go buy more females that already live together and try agin! lol


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

Well, some of my girls were small compared to the others, and I decided that a sorority tank with my budget at this point in time might no longer be worth it... I'm already broke. Lol.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

I've done a little research as to why my tank didn't work, all my girls are brightly colored female bettas, which means that they are basically female bettas with a more male like aggression, and it's a gene that comes with the bright colors. So if you want to do a Sorority tank, make sure all your females are a brown color, they are the more docile.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The duller colored ones are more docile? Thats interesting.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your not gonna breed again? 

Torn fins are normal for breeding, missing scales as well.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

I have no male fish to breed with. I'm called the Amazonian trio for a reason, because I tried to have a sorority tank when I first got three of the girls, now I have five.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Well I started a Sorority tank last night. It is a 29 gallon and I bought two "tree"-like decorations and tons of fake plants(I have neve rhad success with real ones). I bought 7 of them for the tank and ti is true, it seems the darker colored Bettas(one is dark red the other black, blue in the light) are more hostile. The black/blue one will chace the others away if they get too close to her. So far, 24 hours, no torn fins which has to be a semi-good sign. I am only having problems with one tha tmight have swimbladder disorder which is nothing major. I also need to rig the pump to have less of a stream. Right now when they get close to it they are pushed away to the otherside of the tank :-(

I have had a single male betta in a 10 gallon for a few months now. I am not new to fish but new to Bettas(I was always unde rthe assumption they livved in a small container, some in those horrible plant/root eating containers) so never considered them. Now both of my tanks are full of them 

So far I love the sorrority because they are very active and they do seem to have their own personalities compared to other fish. I mostly love that I set the tank up in my foyer so when you walk in you have this nice big tank.

The light on the tank blew out and I am buying a new one tonight so once that is set up I will take some pictures!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that your sorority is going well. I'm looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

An update, pictures tomorrow 

I had to remove one Betta from the tank. A blue half moon female that wanted to fight EVERY other fish in the tank. I came home and she was hitting another betta...with her frickin fin >_> I have a small, half gallon bowl with lid that I bought in case one of them gets sick. I am going to buy a small 5 gallon tank for her to put on my desk, thats all she is getting for fighting with the others haha. Nothing more >_<(spent about 300 for the set up, probably gonna spend another 100 for a tank >_>).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're probably trying to establish a pecking order and she wants to be the head honcho. lol


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Well another one needed to be taken out of the tank. I woke up this morning and one of the light colored ones had really bad torn fins. I took her out and put her in the isolation tank(thank god it has a divider). Righ tnow the aggressive and hurt one are in the tank with 1/4 of a gallon each. I feel bad but I am going to buy them each a 3 gallon tank this weekend so they are safe. If the rest of them need to be seperated I simply don't know what I am going to do. My house isn't big enough to have 9 seperate tanks for the betta(I already have two set up, 10g with a male and the sorority tank).

So I will be buying a bowl or something small for these two and I plan on putting some lucky bamboo in there. I will buy a little heater for it(th eone the size of a credit card) and I will change the water every wednesday and saturday.

If the other 7 do not behave...I don't know what I am going to do :-( I can't have 7 bowls around the house with fish in them, my house isn't that big and I won't have the time to clean all of those tanks every Wednesday :-(


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Why do you think you are horrible because you are only doing a weekly water change? In my (inexperienced) opinion, I thought you needed to change the water frequently on the tiny tanks. The rest once a week. I bet that 29-gal tank is lovely!


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, some people believe you should do two water changes a week but it is actually not a good thing if you have a filtered, cycled tank. I jus tthrew tha tin my sig for a laugh haha.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I know this is unrelated to betta care, but how do I make a siggy? I looked at my profile page but can't figure it outl.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

rb500, go to user control panel at the top of the page, then go to settings and options.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I was thinking of making a sorority tank but after hearing so many failed attempts, I'm backing off of the idea Dx


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I want to try a sorority tank too D: But after hearing so many failures, it does seem like a bit of an intimidating project to try and take on...

@The Amazonian Trio: Dull colors more docile? I can almost vouch for that. Kyu is darkly colored and brown and she's always got her fins clamped up submissively. In the pet store I bought her from, she was in a REALLY SMALL bowl with like 6 other females of the same colour but they were all pretty healthy looking and no wounds so to speak, although Kyu was sick with internal parasites D: probably from just poor water quality/maintenance. But yeah ;;


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I know! I love the idea of a sorority so much! Definetly will have to have one eventually


----------

